

Your Brain Knows a Lot More Than You Realize - anonymouslambda
http://discovermagazine.com/2011/sep/18-your-brain-knows-lot-more-than-you-realize/article_view?b_start:int=0&-C=

======
anonymouslambda
Reading this article made me think of this: <http://paulgraham.com/top.html>

------
jamesbritt
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3209601>

